# Hunters for the homeless



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Well hunting season is upon us and i have been thinking again. Is there a list of homeless shelters that will take game animals to feed the homeless. I know other states have programs for this but i have never heard about it in utah. If anyone has the names and numbers to these shelters please post them. 
I would love to share ideas with you guys on this issue. If there is no program already in existence I would love to help start one. 
There are alot of hunters that would be willing to give up some of their bags to help out others. And i would rather see these animals being out to good use instead of in someones garbage can.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I know St. Anne's in Ogden will. They've taken a duck or two from me. I dont know of any formal program though.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

How about everybody eat what you shoot? If you go out hunting with no intention to eat what you harvest then this is pure waste of game, not to mention stealing the opportunity for other sportsmen to harvest and eat the game. This defines the difference between hunting and killing, pure and simple. I'd like to think this state has more hunters than killers...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

crimson obsession said:


> How about everybody eat what you shoot? If you go out hunting with no intention to eat what you harvest then this is pure waste of game, not to mention stealing the opportunity for other sportsmen to harvest and eat the game. This defines the difference between *hunting and killing*, pure and simple. I'd like to think this state has more hunters than killers...


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

finelly agee with mr nooda!!! crimson obsession is right; that why i eat so much coot loaf and it,s good;


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am going to take the other side on this one. I see nothing wrong with gifting the birds to someone else. Some people love to hunt, but may not love the meat. *As long as the game does not go to waste, I am not too caught up over it.*

I am pretty fortunate to shoot, what I consider to be, a decent number of birds each year and it is some times difficult to eat all those birds in a timely fashon. A good day of harvesting 7 ducks and 3 geese, provides a lot of meat. On those instances, I am happy to have 2-3 people who also like duck and geese, who don't hunt. I can gift the birds to them and we are both happy.

Again:
*As long as the game does not go to waste, I am not too caught up over it.*

Now flame on internet ethics police. o-|| o-||


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

crimson obsession said:


> How about everybody eat what you shoot? If you go out hunting with no intention to eat what you harvest then this is pure waste of game, not to mention stealing the opportunity for other sportsmen to harvest and eat the game. *This defines the difference between hunting and killing, pure and simple*. I'd like to think this state has more hunters than killers...


+1, but....

I would rather see them go to a good cause rather than stomped in the mud...

I don't see the point in killing if you aren't going to eat it, thats alot of work/money just to watch something die. Cheaper to just go to the slaughter house for a few hours to get your jollies!

If its done in a generous way, like hoopermat said "willing to donate some of their bag" to help out a cause then props to you! As long as its not a measly excuse...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ethics police I indeed will be then. 
Sounds like killers rather than sportsmen or hunters.
There's no place for someone to hunt something that they don't intend to eat period. This is indeed a wasting game issue and people who don't respect the sport or game should be consequenced severely as wasting game or poaching. 
Wild game is a protected limited resource. It shouldn't be abused in this way, ever. 
This is a terrible $h!itty way around daily limits and possession limits and I hope folks who are doing this get turned in by fellow sportsmen and get lit up. 
There are certainly other ways to feed the poor or homeless besides wild game.........your not being generous, quite the opposite, your being wasteful and selfish. 
Lets be honest. If you don't plan to take it home and make it part of your possession limit, don't bother. Stomp it in the mud and keep shooting, whats the friggin difference?

Wanna play I am doing it for a good cause game?
By the time you add up all the cash you spent killing everything, you could buy and donate a half beef to the homeless shelter, something I'm sure they would appreciate a whole lot more.

As Nickpan suggests, If your in it for the killing, I can hook you up for hours of it at a slaughter house so you can get your fill without wasting a protected resource.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> I am going to take the other side on this one. I see nothing wrong with gifting the birds to someone else. Some people love to hunt, but may not love the meat. *As long as the game does not go to waste, I am not too caught up over it.*
> 
> I am pretty fortunate to shoot, what I consider to be, a decent number of birds each year and it is some times difficult to eat all those birds in a timely fashon. A good day of harvesting 7 ducks and 3 geese, provides a lot of meat. On those instances, I am happy to have 2-3 people who also like duck and geese, who don't hunt. I can gift the birds to them and we are both happy.
> 
> ...


This is the situation I am talking about. It's not just water fowl it could be deer elk any game animal. If I shoot a deer I know I don't need all that meat and to donate some of the meat to a local shelter could fill their need to food. I have worked with alot of shelters and most depend on donations of food to provide to others. Why would anyone have a problem with this. Our government spends billions feeding other country's and our people here are some times over looked. 
Go spend some time at a shelter volunteer in one for any amount of time and you will see that hunters could help the cause and most of the family's are so grateful for the help. Yes you will see drunk and people that don't care. But for the most part there are alot of family's going through rough times right now. You would be surprised the people that use these shelters. 
There are many states that have programs set in place for game meat donations. Some even have special hunts just for this. Google it and read the stories it could change your mind.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> If you don't plan to take it home and make it part of your possession limit, don't bother. Stomp it in the mud and keep shooting, whats the friggin difference?


So gifting an animal to a shelter, where it will get used for food, NOT stomped in the mud or thrown in the trash, is the very same as stomping it or throwing it away? -)O(-

Aren't there clear laws written that allow a person to gift an animal to someone else? Aren't there also laws which clearly state "stomping" or "dumping" birds is illegal. Boy I for one would much rather see birds eaten by somebody rather than stomped or thrown away. IMO there is no similarity between the two.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't plan to take it home and make it part of your possession limit, don't bother. Stomp it in the mud and keep shooting, whats the friggin difference?
> ...


You in particular are playing games with possession laws from your post.

Possession laws are in place to protect the resource as well as to deter market hunters and game hogs.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I just spoke to the Ogden rescue mission. 
They would be happy to take Any game meat. 

Ogden Rescue Mission
Ogden, UT



2781 Wall Avenue 
Ogden, UT 84401
Phone Number: (801)621-4360 


Do you have items to donate? Contact Ogden Rescue Mission at the phone number provided above to see if they can use any items you may have to donate.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ahhh the wonderful world of ethics!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I just spoke to the Ogden rescue mission.
> They would be happy to take Any game meat.
> 
> Ogden Rescue Mission
> ...


That's awesome!!!!!!

I can shoot a limit in the morning run over to the rescue mission and be back out in the marsh for a limit in the evening. I can do this endlessly unless someone who cares about game hog hunters turns me in.

Yo, Hoopermat

Just guessing, but not only are you a mudmotor head, I think your a gamehog.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> You in particular are playing games with possession laws from your post.


How so?

I clearly stated that if I go out and shoot 7 ducks and 3 geese, there will be a lot of meat from those animals. I have 2-3 families who love duck and geese, but don't hunt. The law allows me to donate any or all of those birds to those families, who greatly appreciate it.

Hoopermat, good job finding that info and sharing it. Hopefully guys on here will donate their ducks/geese to a good cause rather than stomp them or throw them away. Everyone ought to enjoy the bounties this earth provides for us....including some good duck!

My favorite way to prepare them is duck kabobs. Marinade the meat for 24 hours in Italian dressing then grill it to med. rare with peppers, onions, tomatoes. Mmmmm mmmm good. My kids prefer duck nuggets and jerky.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> That's awesome!!!!!!
> 
> I can shoot a limit in the morning run over to the rescue mission and be back out in the marsh for a limit in the evening. I can do this endlessly unless someone who cares about game hog hunters turns me in.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, no you can't. There are laws already in place that very clearly state you can only take one bag limit per day.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome!!!!!!
> ...


It's no longer in my posession if I take it to the mission. Hey, maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> It's no longer in my posession if I take it to the mission. Hey, maybe we'll see you there.


Riiiiiight. o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > You in particular are playing games with possession laws from your post.
> ...


Not me.
Me and my crew kill hundreds and hundreds of birds but honestly detest "gamey" meat, so I donate them or turn them into jerky, which my dog also loves. 
It sucks that a dozen or so geese only makes about a half pound of jerky though (the dog can eat that much and more) and never goes to "waste".
I know quite a few Hispanic folk who don't speak English too well that will take them to that go banana's over them. 
Like I said, we kill 100's and 100's of them and it's always good to know where we can get rid of them.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Why is donating meat to needy unethical again? The law states you can. Therefore it is not illegal? Why is it unethical? Shame on you Joel for trying to help the less fortunate. -BaHa!- It seems to me guys like 1manband are trying to keep the natural resources available to only those who are fortunate enough to be able to afford to hunt them. Guys who want to help and donate and do it in a way they love are the selfish ones? I smell a hypocrite.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Kdub said:


> Why is donating meat to needy unethical again? The law states you can. Therefore it is not illegal? Why is it unethical? Shame on you Joel for trying to help the less fortunate. -BaHa!- It seems to me guys like 1manband are trying to keep the natural resources available to only those who are fortunate enough to be able to afford to hunt them. Guys who want to help and donate and do it in a way they love are the selfish ones? I smell a hypocrite.


Read my last post. I was just joshin' you guys. Waterfowl is nasty tasting stuff. Like I said, I donate most of my meat to migrant workers or jerky it. 
My crew and I can also gift it to our family members to where we can get 150lbs or so of goose and duck breast together (the legs are stringy and worthless) at a time and jerky all of it. We come out with 20lbs or so of jerky and a big chunk of that goes to ol' Booray to save me on dog food bills.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Not me.
> Me and my crew kill hundreds and hundreds of birds but honestly detest "gamey" meat, so I donate them or turn them into jerky, which my dog also loves.
> It sucks that a dozen or so geese only makes about a half pound of jerky though (the dog can eat that much and more) and never goes to "waste".
> I know quite a few Hispanic folk who don't speak English too well that will take them to that go banana's over them.
> Like I said, we kill 100's and 100's of them and it's always good to know where we can get rid of them.


Ok be honest. Are you drunk? :O•-:


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> Ethics police I indeed will be then.
> Sounds like killers rather than sportsmen or hunters.
> There's no place for someone to hunt something that they don't intend to eat period. This is indeed a wasting game issue and people who don't respect the sport or game should be consequenced severely as wasting game or poaching.
> Wild game is a protected limited resource. It shouldn't be abused in this way, ever.
> ...


then explain this?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Klark said:


> that why i eat so much coot loaf and it,s good;


 :O>>:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > I just spoke to the Ogden rescue mission.
> ...


 :roll: get over yourself..... no one here is trying to intentionally steal, cheat, waste or take away opportunities from you or anyone else by being a game hog. there is nothing wrong with donating meat you have harvested to shelters, people in need, or people who dont hunt. bottom line: if the meat harvested is used for human consumption and it doesnt go to waste, theres nothing wrong or illegal about it. theres nothing wrong with trying to help others who might need/want help.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This thread is almost as absurd as the its holier to eat duck breasts than it is to eat duck jerky or salami.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> This thread is almost as absurd as the its holier to eat duck breasts than it is to eat duck jerky or salami.


there was a thread about that? Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Kdub said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is almost as absurd as the its holier to eat duck breasts than it is to eat duck jerky or salami.
> ...


Don't be sorry you missed it. These threads do nothing but make people look foolish when they resort to personal attacks and thoughts that "my legal harvest is holier than someone elses". :roll:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> This thread is almost as absurd as the its holier to eat duck breasts than it is to eat duck jerky or salami.


I agree. 
My crew and I kill hundreds and hundreds up to thousands of ducks and geese and wouldn't know what to do with them all if we didn't make them into jerky and donate them to migrant workers. 
Maybe I'll spread the wealth and donate them to the mission this year.

Aaaaaaand, if we get together and do this as mentioned and reason for this thread, we can single handedly provide goose and duck meat for the homeless for the northern half of the state!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to change my vote on "what's best for ducks" to 1manband is insane and should be committed to an institution.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Kdub said:


> I would like to change my vote on "what's best for ducks" to 1manband is insane and should be committed to an institution.


Why?
I've changed my ways. 
I've decided that there are so few that respect and care for wildlife that I'll join your cause Kdub.

Wanna go poaching tonight, maybe rip through a meadow or two on our 4 wheelers?

Oh yea, thats right, your already got some stuff going and in the works.


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

1BandMan,

So what is really the difference between donating it to a shelter as opposed to having a BBQ and inviting over family and friends? Are you saying that if I shoot it, I am the only one that is allowed to eat it? " Sorry kids if I shoot it, I have to eat it you get mac-n-cheese".  

Either way the laws are very clear about wasting it. If someone is going to waste it, they are going to do it one way or another. Donating it is not going to give someone another avenue or excuse to waste, if it's going to happen, it's going to happen.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Why?
> I've changed my ways.
> I've decided that there are so few that respect and care for wildlife that I'll join your cause Kdub.
> 
> ...


what are you on?? dude its not healthy to be high and/or drunk this early on a tuesday afternoon o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

beretta2 said:


> 1BandMan,
> 
> So what is really the difference between donating it to a shelter as opposed to having a BBQ and inviting over family and friends? Are you saying that if I shoot it, I am the only one that is allowed to eat it? " Sorry kids if I shoot it, I have to eat it you get mac-n-cheese".
> 
> Either way the laws are very clear about wasting it. If someone is going to waste it, they are going to do it one way or another. Donating it is not going to give someone another avenue or excuse to waste, if it's going to happen, it's going to happen.


I agree but don't feed me $h!t and tell me it's a bowl full of Cocoa Puffs.

If its within reason, sure. It kind of goes along the lines of the courts and "what normal responsible person would do"m that's fine. If its a way to skirt laws and its in excess..........not cool.

Game hogs will be gamehogs. If the shoe fits.........


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I for one agree with both parts it some way or another... donating is 100% awesome! legal! and i do it all the time!!! I do think others can "abuse" this (if you will) ha but H#!! who doesnt want to kill ducks?!?! I love shooting them... is that bad? if I am a good sportsman then ill be sure the meat gets used... so why not?! fire away!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll bet the number of ducks stomped into the mud is far greater than the amount of meat donated to a shelter. I am offering an option instead of waste.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I'll bet the number of ducks stomped into the mud is far greater than the amount of meat donated to a shelter. I am offering an option instead of waste.


Both are unacceptable.

Donating is a step above throwing them away or stomping them.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Coincidence??????

Having the same arguement with the same selfish, self serving, rude, disrespectful, ill mannered, ill bred, discourtious, impolite, etc., etc. people. 

Waste of breath.........Nuke the ducks and marsh and let god sort it out I guess.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

It's awesome how perfect 1manband is. Why can't we all be like him, I feel so evil I have donated ducks and geese to friends at work who don't hunt but love ducks and geese. My I be struck down from above. :twisted:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet the number of ducks stomped into the mud is far greater than the amount of meat donated to a shelter. I am offering an option instead of waste.
> ...


What!
Are you on crack. Are you one of those people that are too good to help anyone but yourself. Have you ever done something nice for anyone with a reward for yourself. 
Everyone know there is waist in the world having options that help people is a good thing. Your argument is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. 
By donating SOME of you bag is in no way going to spawn thousands of reckless killers to kill all the wildlife just to give it to the poor.

You sir are an idot


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Mallardpin said:


> It's awesome how perfect 1manband is. Why can't we all be like him, I feel so evil I have donated ducks and geese to friends at work who don't hunt but love ducks and geese. My I be struck down from above. :twisted:


May god have mercy on you.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hoopermat said:
> ...


I think that is a violation of the forum rules to call me that.

I find it idotic (see I didn't call you an idiot) that anyone would consider giving or gifting very much wild game to anyone. For what the bottom line is for what it really costs (probably $40 a pound) why would you do it in the first place?

If you don't eat it and it's simply a guilt issue, swallow the guilt down and just stomp the ****er in the mud, throw it in the ditch, feed it to your dog, throw it in the trash, why **** around with it????

If you want to be a hero that your saying you are with being so generous to the starving and homeless, donate some time or some money instead of duck breasts. It makes a hell of a lot more sense as well.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> It's awesome how perfect 1manband is. Why can't we all be like him, I feel so evil I have donated ducks and geese to friends at work who don't hunt but love ducks and geese. My I be struck down from above. :twisted:


Gifting a couple of birds here and there is one thing.

I know a few guys who were very, very generous people and donated most if not all the birds they shot. Lets just say they don't and won't be doing that any more and won't be for a very long time.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Arguing with 1manband is like wrestling with a pig. You both end up getting dirty, but the pig likes it. May we all embrace 1manbands's ethics as they are vastly superior to ours. Thank you for showing me the error in my ways. I for one will not help out anyone less fortunate than myself nor will I share my spoils with all those gready bastards. My the unfortunate waste away and rot in hell.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Mallardpin said:
> 
> 
> > It's awesome how perfect 1manband is. Why can't we all be like him, I feel so evil I have donated ducks and geese to friends at work who don't hunt but love ducks and geese. My I be struck down from above. :twisted:
> ...


why? because you blew things out of proportion? and got the F&G crawling up their a$$ for the next 2 years, because they "suspect" there is wasting of game going on because someone (you) called and made up some elaborate story to try and get (what you think is wrong) fixed? and the only way to do that (because gifting animals ISNT illegal, but throwing away is) is tell them a shady story to start an investigation?

what is your name band man? i dont think you've ever said. we know the names of the other puppets, i think its time you come clean and tell us yours  ...unless you are hiding something? :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Carefull gentlemen. No name calling. Difference of opinion is what makes this merry-go-round , go round and round. o-||


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

1BandMan said:


> Gifting a couple of birds here and there is one thing.
> 
> I know a few guys who were very, very generous people and donated most if not all the birds they shot. Lets just say they don't and won't be doing that any more and won't be for a very long time.


you have a point.... look at the Folies case. there is plenty of Donating birds that he video taped him self doing it, probably to make him self look like a caring guy or not selfish. The feds see it totally different, more along the lines of a resource that is being abused. nothing wrong with donating a few birds here and there. In my minds eye there is a line that can be crossed. you really want to feed the hungry there are plenty of ways to go about it. I have donated a few birds in the past and will do so in the future. never to the hungry but to people that want to try eating wild duck. Just make sure you get all the proper paper work to go along with any donation of migratory birds


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

So when I post this on the big game forum do you think I will get the same dumb response. 

I have worked with alot of charities. And an item like this is offen over looked. Many people would be more willing to donate part of their game bag rather than go purchase some meat and donate it or even cash is harder. The idea is this is you already have it let's not waste it so give to someone who will cherish it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

While donation of wild game may get a guy around the possession laws, it does not change the daily bag limits. You may still only shoot one bag limit each day, regardless of whether or not you give your game to charity. Bottom line (and this is similar to the discussion over in the Upland section, and also in the fishing section, as brought up by Bassrods a month or two ago) is that if you see guys hauling in a limit of birds (or fish) in the morning, and then they leave, only to return in the afternoon to limit out again, call their sorry butts in to the poaching hotline! 

While some of you may see this as an ethical dilemma, the fact remains that it is allowed by law. As long as daily bag limits are being followed, as well as donation policies, a guy can donate without legal repercussions. I'm sure that will stick in your craw, 1BandMan, but its just how it is. Some may even argue that it is unethical NOT to donate game to the homeless when they have the means to do so. And don't act like you hunt purely for food! Even your username tells us pleasure is a big reason you hunt. But don't worry! You're in good company...we all hunt for enjoyment of a good time as well as for food.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Gifting a couple of birds here and there is one thing.
> ...


Ding, ding ding. Theres one game hog that wont be gifting anytime soon.

Go ahead and gift away boys. It will eventually come back to haunt you.
*
It most certainly is abuse* and is one of his many charges. I see some distinct similarities with some who argue that it's okee dokee to gift large quanities of game. Give it a whirl and we will see who is watching.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mallardpin said:
> ...


Like I said before, you first.

And as far as me turning folks in for abuse of wildlife, that makes me a bad guy???? 
Interesting twist there Shon. I'm the one thats at fault for turning in a game hog???

Are you feeling guilty there Shon, Kdub, Hooper?

If you've got nothing to worry about.............don't worry about it.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Joel Draxler said:


> I am going to take the other side on this one. I see nothing wrong with gifting the birds to someone else. Some people love to hunt, but may not love the meat. *As long as the game does not go to waste, I am not too caught up over it.*
> 
> I am pretty fortunate to shoot, what I consider to be, a decent number of birds each year and it is some times difficult to eat all those birds in a timely fashon. A good day of harvesting 7 ducks and 3 geese, provides a lot of meat. On those instances, I am happy to have 2-3 people who also like duck and geese, who don't hunt. I can gift the birds to them and we are both happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I do have an honest question:

When you "give"/"donate" birds do you have to leave identification on them? ie. a wing or head? I know they have to be tagged and proper language on the tag. 

Do food bank/homeless shelters take birds with wings and heads or just cleaned breasts??


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> I do have an honest question:
> 
> When you "give"/"donate" birds do you have to leave identification on them? ie. a wing or head? I know they have to be tagged and proper language on the tag.
> 
> Do food bank/homeless shelters take birds with wings and heads or just cleaned breasts??


It should be tagged with the owner's signature and address, date taken, number and species of game, and license number of the person who harvested the game.

It would be wise to keep record yourself of of the same.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kdub said:


> I would like to change my vote on "what's best for ducks" to 1manband is insane and should be committed to an institution.


 :lol: I sense another poll coming!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> [
> That's awesome!!!!!!
> 
> I can shoot a limit in the morning run over to the rescue mission and be back out in the marsh for a limit in the evening. I can do this endlessly unless someone who cares about game hog hunters turns me in.
> ...


Wow, the local socialist chimes in with his view of how everyone should hunt. First they want you to give your boat, but don't give a few birds to a mission to feed the needy, that detracts from their resource. What a joke!

You are fast becoming a bigger do**he bag than your cohorts!

I normally don't donate or gift much meat but I'll be sure to send some love their way this season, I'm even gonna donate it in your name!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Like I said before, you first.
> 
> And as far as me turning folks in for abuse of wildlife, that makes me a bad guy????
> Interesting twist there Shon. I'm the one thats at fault for turning in a game hog???
> ...


ok, ill go first. hi, my name is shaun larsen. i live in Payson utah. i love to hunt. my first love in life is waterfowl hunting. all birds/animals i harvest get used. nothing goes to waste, wether i dontate it or eat it myself, it all gets eaten (not by dogs either). i feel fortunate enough to have all the things i do, when i get asked for some donations of wild game, wether it be by neighbors, church members, people i dont even know, i feel like there is nothing wrong with sharing my success with others who might want to try some or people who are less fortunate than me. i have had more than one occasion where i have helped out starving families around where i live. i was glad i had more than i needed and was able to give it to someone who needed it more then me. theres nothing wrong with helping people, IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE.

go ahead. call me a game hog. i have nothing to hide. i dont care who is watching. im legal, im ethical and theres nothing you can do about it :mrgreen: btw, come saturday morning, i CANT WAIT to go run my MM with my fellow motorheads to go shoot ducks!!

so now that we have established im a "motorhead" and a "game hog" and that i have established that you are an "*******" and a "********", lets here who you really are o-||


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Darin Noorda said:


> I do have an honest question:
> 
> When you "give"/"donate" birds do you have to leave identification on them? ie. a wing or head? I know they have to be tagged and proper language on the tag.
> 
> Do food bank/homeless shelters take birds with wings and heads or just cleaned breasts??


There is a PDF form available to down load on the DWR web site. 
gov/pdf/dwrdonationcertificate.pdf


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> I normally don't donate or gift much meat but I'll be sure to send some love their way this season, I'm even gonna donate it in your name!


me too!! :mrgreen: just for paddlers and bands sake, im also going to post many pics of my successful hunts to come that i have in my MM and airboat!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> It would be wise to keep record yourself of of the same.


yeah because band man is going to sick the fish cops on you for helping people out... :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> I am going to take the other side on this one. I see nothing wrong with gifting the birds to someone else. Some people love to hunt, but may not love the meat. *As long as the game does not go to waste, I am not too caught up over it.*
> 
> I am pretty fortunate to shoot, what I consider to be, a decent number of birds each year and it is some times difficult to eat all those birds in a timely fashon. A good day of harvesting 7 ducks and 3 geese, provides a lot of meat. On those instances, I am happy to have 2-3 people who also like duck and geese, who don't hunt. I can gift the birds to them and we are both happy.
> 
> ...


This is my stance as well. I just flat don't like eating ducks all that much. I don't hunt them that much either. But, when I do shoot a few I would rather give them to someone who will appreciate them and eat them than put them in my freezer with the notion "oh, I'll eat them someday..." Here's another thought. My dogs LOVE eating ducks and geese! :EAT: I see no harm in that either. My dogs get fed a healthy high protein meal and I save money on dog food. Win-Win!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't see any problem in feeding them to a dog either. Ducks are very good dog treats. My dog works hard to retrieve my ducks. I think she deserves a reward for that, and what better way than some grilled duck?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Grilled??? I don't even bother cooking it! They slurp it down raw. Much better for them. Doggie Duck Sushi!  :O•-:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

duck jerky is great for dogs


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> This is my stance as well. I just flat don't like eating ducks all that much. I don't hunt them that much either. But, when I do shoot a few I would rather give them to someone who will appreciate them and eat them than put them in my freezer with the notion "oh, I'll eat them someday..." Here's another thought. My dogs LOVE eating ducks and geese! :EAT: I see no harm in that either. My dogs get fed a healthy high protein meal and I save money on dog food. Win-Win!


tex thats a no no!! :O//: band man doesnt approve, and his opinion is the only one that matters  i honestly dont care. if they get used, for dog food or human food, im good with it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

you will probally see quite a few dogs eat a duck or two on Saturday morning. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> duck jerky is great for dogs


Good for us humans too if it is made right. I tried a new marinade once last year, it was so horrible even the dog wouldn't eat.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I wonder if all the food banks and shelters have been getting stange calls asking to report any donations. i have to make some calls and find out if band man left his number.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My dogs eat so much wild bird parts it's not even funny. They are always combat parked at the end gate when I'm cleaning the days birds on a road trip waiting for a good thigh, leg or gut ball. Them Germans will eat anything!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My GSP's wont leave me alone when skinning birds.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My dogs eat so much wild bird parts it's not even funny. They are always combat parked at the end gate when I'm cleaning the days birds on a road trip waiting for a good thigh, leg or gut ball. Them Germans will eat anything!


My German Shorthair doesn't even bother waiting for someone to clean them. She has found several dead sparrows in the yard over the years and she eats them whole! It has always made her quite sick, yet she never learns. :roll:

Has anyone else's dogs done this?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Clarq said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs eat so much wild bird parts it's not even funny. They are always combat parked at the end gate when I'm cleaning the days birds on a road trip waiting for a good thigh, leg or gut ball. Them Germans will eat anything!
> ...


My 10 month old puppy caught a dove the other day. it flew through the yard and he jumped and snached to out of the air.

Shoot that might be poaching in band mans eye.

They also eat more grasshoppers and butterflies than dog food.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I found a program here is the link. Many butchers are already set up and will process the meat for donation.
http://www.fhfh.org/ChaptersDetail.asp? ... Code=UT-01


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo/Waterfowl God, douche bag counts as name calling. 
I’ll take whatever feedback from the mods, but mudmotorhead, and gamehog to me are descriptors or characteristics.

A deer, an elk, antelope.........but ducks and geese? I can visualize some of you with those little plastic shopping bag headed off to the mission.  
You guys let me know when you go, and you can stop by the house and I'll add some beans, corn, chili, tuna fish, string beans and such.

Don't forget It should be tagged with the owner's signature and address, date taken, number and species of game, and license number of the person who harvested the game.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo, **** bag counts as name calling.
> I'll take whatever feedback from the mods, but mudmotorhead, and gamehog to me are descriptors or characteristics.
> 
> A deer, an elk, antelope.........but ducks and geese? I can visualize some of you with those little plastic shopping bag headed off to the mission.
> ...


hey band man, a name is a name. it doesnt matter what you think is an appropriate name, its still a name and people will take offense.

its your turn, still waiting...... :O•-:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I normally don't donate or gift much meat but I'll be sure to send some love their way this season, I'm even gonna donate it in your name!
> ...


Sean, you can look on here and definitely discern who really cares about the resource, who cares about protecting the resource and who is here to *TAKE* and attempt to benefit or even possibly (depending on how selfish and greedy) steal from the resource. :O•-:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo, **** bag counts as name calling.
> ...


If the shoe fits, wear it around for a while and see what you think.

If it doesn't, hey don't worry about it.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


 -/|\- ok tough guy, continue to hide behind a screen name.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":2pazlfs4]
> ...


 -/|\- ok tough guy, continue to hide behind a screen name.[/quote:2pazlfs4]

"I recognize the right and duty of this generation to develop and use our natural resources, but I do not recognize the right to waste them, or to rob by wasteful use, the generations that come after us." - Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

you really are "slow" arent you....... im sorry 

its too bad you arent clever enough to come up with a saying like that on your own...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Tex-O-Bob, do you think letting your GSP eating bird parts gives them a hard mouth? Sometimes mine gets a bit vigorous on the way back to me.

I have gifted a few birds in my time. Not many, but a few. I had some folks tear up in gratitude once. They didn't have much to eat, and the goose helped them out. I see nothing wrong with it, but take my time and shoot with my camera quite a bit now. There's no need to pile up birds to enjoy hunting.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo/Waterfowl God, **** bag counts as name calling.


just calling it like I see it, and in this case I see it just like the majority does, the truth hurts doesn't it? o-||


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo/Waterfowl God, **** bag counts as name calling.
> ...


Not only violating forum rules.............
Ohhhhhhh, now were getting upset.

You wanna meet at the playground by the swingset and settle this?????


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! A little excitement back on the forum.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> you really are "slow" arent you....... im sorry
> 
> its too bad you arent clever enough to come up with a saying like that on your own...


Just copying quotes from the top of the page. Kind of interesting it fits. There's a bunch more just like em' if you read em'

Kind of funny who's in it for themselves, for the taking, and for whatever they can get from it are one in the same and one's I have the same conversations with.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


You would be too chichen s**t to show, but feel free to introduce yourself at some of the functions, or are you just another user who runs his big mouth on the net but never gives back anything?

o-||


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

he wont tell anyone his real name, which means hes hiding something and probably a fake... atleast paddler will admit to who he is. i highly doubt ********, i mean band man, really does show up to help with any projects. hes all talk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wait till I get my MM, I may have to change my screen name.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> Just wait till I get my MM, I may have to change my screen name.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just about crapped my pants when read that. Thanks for the laugh paddler


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


Chicken s**t to show, but introduce yourself at some of the functions???? Boy, I' know I'd feel welcome. Sean, do you still want to take me out hunting in your mud boat too? ****, all these "generous" invitations.......that I'm afraid I'll just have to turn down.

I don't think you would want to meet me by the swingset or anywhere else. Other than that bit of information, I think I'll keep it a mystery.

You folks on the other hand, we pretty much know most of you folks goals and directions. Yes you help with opportunity to shoot birds it sounds like, but I for some reason feel that this could still be considered selfish, self centered, ill mannered, ill bred, disrespectful, inconsiderate......ahhhhh, I think you get the drift.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> ...ahhhhh, I think you get the drift.


Yeah we all get that you are all talk and no action!

no need to dig your hole deeper here in the adult forums, my buddies kid said they were having a lively argument over in the Hannah Montana fan club forum, you best get on over there with the kids. -_O-


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Regardless of your views on this topic, I can't stand idly by while Mojo1 and Sean are accused of not giving back, but rather only taking from the resource. As I have personally seen them at different events, such as the Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair and countless planning meetings, mentoring youth hunters for the DWR (at which a state conservation officer rode in the boat as well, pretty bold for an alleged unethical gamehog to allow wouldn't you agree?) Marsh cleanups, phrag sprays, etc. 

Agree or disagree with somebody, there is only so much that I can take from somebody who is not even willing to put their name behind their statements. There comes a point where if you are willing to say something, you need to man up and own it. Case in point with Paddler, whom I don't agree with entirely, but at least he stands by his statements and claims with his real identity. That at least puts some credibility to the truth of the stance.

Oh, by the way, my name is Jeremy Richards, and I also see nothing wrong with the responsible gifting of game, and have done it myself in the past, and will in the future. If you want to turn me in as a game hog, let me know. I will help you out with the name and phone numbers of some CO's, I have them right here in my phone from when they have been in my boat, or I met them at different assorted volunteering events!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> Chicken s**t to show, but introduce yourself at some of the functions???? Boy, I' know I'd feel welcome. Sean, do you still want to take me out hunting in your mud boat too? ****, all these "generous" invitations.......that I'm afraid I'll just have to turn down.
> .


sure! ill be happy to take you out in my mud boat! theres no guarantee you'll be getting a ride back in with me tho.... o-||

c'mon tough guy, who are you :?: :?:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken s**t to show, but introduce yourself at some of the functions???? Boy, I' know I'd feel welcome. Sean, do you still want to take me out hunting in your mud boat too? ****, all these "generous" invitations.......that I'm afraid I'll just have to turn down.
> ...


Tough guy???

How about if I want to talk to you, I'll come find you. Wasn't this thread about "Hunters for the Homless." We could, as you have tried with other threads, turn it into another mud motor extravaganza too I guess.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Settle down boys. The hunt is just around the corner. Go paint some dekes. This thread is done.


----------

